# Happy Birthday Missy (12/15)



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori says she's sorry she missed your birthday yesterday and hopes this will make up for it. :biggrin1:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Missy!!!!


From one black and white Havs owner to another! 

~Kristin


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND
Hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MISSY!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

arty:arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY! arty:arty:

Amanda & Dora


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Missy

Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Missy, hope you have a great birthday.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

OH, GEEEZ... I MISSED Missy's birthday too! Hope is was filled with lots of goodies and treats, Missy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MISSY!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Missy!!!!*
*Hope you are having a good time on your trip, missing you here on the forum*.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank Gals, I missed my Birthday too! Here at a DIsney Resort in FL with In laws...LOL. But actually I had a great b-day - it was 80 degrees and sunny and I got an amazing massage who took pitty on me for being here with the outlaws on my b-day.... I miss the boys terribly-- but we come home tomorrow. I snuck in here while checking on the weather


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Missy.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Missy

Glad you had a great day.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy,

Though I too missed it, happy, happy birthday. I can't think of a better way to spend it than enjoying 80 degree weather while the northeast was zapped by a storm. Yuck!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy if you did not miss your boys I would tell you to say in FL... I'm sure if youo checked the weather you seen the mess we had today. Weather should be good for your flight and make sure you celebrate with the boys when you get home.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I know I already left you birthday wishes before you left, but here are some belated birthday wishes just for your topic too. I hope you are having a great time!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Missy!!!:clap2::cheer2:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hope you are having a wonderful birthday, Missy!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!

And some wet kisses from Lincoln and Scout.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

arty:arty::llama:Happy Belated Birthday Missy!:llama:arty:arty:

Wanda


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Sunny Birthday, Missy. Roxie, Brutus, and I am sorry we were late, but happy to add our greetings!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MISSY!!

A massage is not a bad way to spend the day!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday and may you have many more! 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MISSY!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy belated Birthday Missy!* I was thinking about you yesterday and hope you had a nice WE!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday Missy!
Sounds like you had a wonderful one!eace:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Missy! Sorry I missed it but it sounds like at least you're enjoying the great Florida weather.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Missy! :kiss: I hope you are having a blast and enjoying Florida!

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks again Gang. Home safe and sound and so are the boys who looked so much calmer than when we picked up Jasper from the other sitter last time we left him- So I think we found a good sitter. Poor Michael is out trying to snow blow a foot of ice!!! the weather was nicer there but I am glad to be home with my boys. 

Oh and Leslie, seeing that cute adorable tori when I signed on in Floriday really made my day. Boy is she a cutie and growing up fast.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Missy!!!!! Sorry I missed your special day. It sounds like your trip to Florida was a good one. I can relate! :biggrin1: 

Doesn't it suck to come home to this kind of snowy weather though? Ah, if it weren't for our little ones, kids and Havs......


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Missy...I have just discovered that there is a MISSY "human" birthday and a "Missy" Hav birthday..GEEE..I 'm glad I didn't wish you alot of good belly rubs (LOL!) though I do think I wished goodies and treats for you...:doh:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Missy...I have just discovered that there is a MISSY "human" birthday and a "Missy" Hav birthday..GEEE..I 'm glad I didn't wish you alot of good belly rubs (LOL!) though I do think I wished goodies and treats for you...:doh:


I actually named my Missy after Missy....she inspired me to get a second Hav. I loved reading her stories of Jasper and Cash....I would follow every word....saying some day when I have two I will do that also.

So when it came time to pick up my puppy, she was meant to be Missy, it just came to be. Her registered name will be Grandview Miss Sassy ( I think-still working on it)


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Awww, that's sweet, Lynn!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Diane, you're a hoot!!! ound: ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle: :juggle: :juggle: Happy Belated Birthday Missy! :juggle: :juggle: :juggle:

Sounds like you had a great birthday trip! :biggrin1:


----------

